# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Πρόσκρουση Φαιστός Παλάς

## aeroplanos

Στον προβλήτα του λιμανιού του Ηρακλείου, λόγω των ισχυρών ανέμων που έπνεαν στην περιοχή, προσέκρουσε ελαφρά τα ξημερώματα, το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ», χωρίς να αναφερθεί κάποιος τραυματισμός.

Το πλοίο έδεσε με τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκού και αποβιβάστηκαν με ασφάλειες επιβάτες και οχήματα. Στο «ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ» επέβαιναν συνολικά 715 επιβάτες 107 φορτηγά, 74 οχήματα και 15 δίκυκλα.
Το πλοίο αναμένεται να επιθεωρηθεί από τοπικό κλιμάκιο της επιθεώρησης εμπορικών πλοίων και τον νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.


Πηγή: left.gr-ΑΜΠΕ

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Στον προβλήτα του λιμανιού του Ηρακλείου, λόγω των ισχυρών ανέμων που έπνεαν στην περιοχή, προσέκρουσε ελαφρά τα ξημερώματα, το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ», χωρίς να αναφερθεί κάποιος τραυματισμός.
> 
> Το πλοίο έδεσε με τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκού και αποβιβάστηκαν με ασφάλειες επιβάτες και οχήματα. Στο «ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ» επέβαιναν συνολικά 715 επιβάτες 107 φορτηγά, 74 οχήματα και 15 δίκυκλα.
> Το πλοίο αναμένεται να επιθεωρηθεί από τοπικό κλιμάκιο της επιθεώρησης εμπορικών πλοίων και τον νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.
> 
> 
> Πηγή: left.gr-ΑΜΠΕ


Μα πώς κτύπησε έτσι? Φαίνεται να σύρθηκε για μεγάλο διάστημα....

----------


## P@vlos

Πρεπει να βρηκε στην γωνια του λιμενοβραχιονα δεξια αφου ειχε στριψει και ειχε κανει προσω αναποδα... Θα φυσηξε και θα το κοπανησε...

Καθε φορα τα ιδια αυτα τα βαπορια... Οποτε εχει καιρο (ειδικα νοτια) δενουν με πολλη προσπαθεια και πρεπει να βγει ρυμουλκο...

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Πρεπει να βρηκε στην γωνια του λιμενοβραχιονα δεξια αφου ειχε στριψει και ειχε κανει προσω αναποδα... Θα φυσηξε και θα το κοπανησε...
> 
> Καθε φορα τα ιδια αυτα τα βαπορια... Οποτε εχει καιρο (ειδικα νοτια) δενουν με πολλη προσπαθεια και πρεπει να βγει ρυμουλκο...


Να πω την κακία μου, ή να μην τη πω?? Αστο καλύτερα, γιατί μπορεί και να μην είναι κακία αλλά μεγάλη αλήθεια....

----------


## filippos1

Ας δούμε και αυτό http://www.cretalive.gr/crete/view/a...to-ploio/73720

----------


## Eng

Οπα παιδια αυτο ειναι καλοοο... Τι γωνια και ιστοριες λεμε.. εδω εφαγε καλα μπασιά και μαλιστα ειναι και ψυλοτερα του ντοκου.. Αυτο παει για αλλαγη λαμαρινας. Δεν ειναι σοβαρο αλλα οπως και να το κανεις ειναι..καπως... Και η φαση ειναι πως βγηκε απο το drydock πριν καμποσους μηνες...

----------


## P@vlos

Φιλε MesogeiosG αν μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα δεν είναι κακία αλλα fact το οποίο αμφισβητουν μόνοι όσοι θεωρουν οτι τα πλοια των μινωικων ειναι uber alles! Ειναι βαριά βαπόρια 2000 επιβατων και δεν αντιδρουν αμέσως!

Τελικά το πλοίο εχει παρει μπασιά όλο το μωλο απο δεξια. Δεν ειναι τραγικό το χτύπημα απλά πρέπει να πήρε κλίση και να ακούμπησε με κάποια ριπή. Η γούβα είναι εμφανής και πιθανόν να μείνει έτσι μεχρι τον επόμενο δεξαμενισμό δυστυχώς αλλά αυτό δεν επηρεάζει καθόλου την πλευστότητα του ούτε θετει αλλο πρόβλημα. 

Παραθέτω και τις φωτογραφίες όχι τόσο για να κράξουμε όσο για να το δούμε λίγο πιο αντικειμενικά και να υπάρχουν μιας και ειναι στο μεσον της αποκαταστασης και δεν φαινονται ούτε τοσο άσχημα όσο τα παρουσιαζουν τα διαφορα ειδησεογραφικα site αλλα φαινονται τα σημεια επαφης. Στις 3 το πλοίο είχε βαφτεί πλήρως.

_DSC2273.jpg_DSC2268.jpg_DSC2272.jpg

----------


## superfast v

> και πιθανόν να μείνει έτσι μεχρι τον επόμενο δεξαμενισμό


Σιγα μην ταξιδευει ετσι για τα επομενα 2 χρονια οποτε και θα ξαναπαει δεξαμενη.Θα το φτιαξουν μεχρι να πεις κιμινο. :Sour:

----------

